# Had to quit TRT darn it



## noteven (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi everyone!  Been gone for awhile.  1st off I just turned 67 Nov.14th.  I started a TRT program earlier in the year at 100mg/wk because me free T was only 2 whereas my Total was 525.  At 1st my free T did not budge for the 1st 2 months.  Later we doubled the dose to 100 at 2 times a week.  It took me 4 months to actually start noticing significant changes.  My overall mood was awesome.  I recouped quicker from my workouts and my endurance improved.  I did not feel so exhausted at the end of the day and I slept great.  What I did not like was the injections.  My nuts shrinking and feeling kind of mushy, LOL!  Also even though I had sexual urges, I had a bad case of ED.  But the reason I had to quit was something happened all of a sudden where I could no longer afford the therapy.  Interestingly enough, I was expecting some kind of withdrawal or huge let down but to my surprise it wasn't all that bad.  If I get my finances back in order I would definitely do it again but probably subq instead of IM.  Anyway here is a pick of me on my BD that I sent to my son on Facebook.  After 53 years of working out I am still holding up IMHO!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice job man! Sorry to hear of ur woes.... Keep fighting on!


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 4, 2014)

Old man if that's you I am impressed lol


----------



## Magical (Dec 4, 2014)

Were you going through a clinic or a local doctor? I just started trt through a clinic and its outrageous pricing.


----------



## DF (Dec 4, 2014)

Did you ever have your estrogen checked?  High estrogen can cause ED.  Were you using an AI? Also if the injections bothered you you can always use an insulin pin.  I use slin pins all the time no issues.


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2014)

noteven,

Brother, you are an inspiration to me. With 20 years on me, I hope I look and feel half as good as you at that age.

I don't know your financial situation but you should be able to get a script from the doctor and flip for the Testosterone yourself. At 200mg/wk a bottle should run you 10 weeks. My co-pay is 15 bucks but I think the total is somewhere around $100. As for blood work, depending on the state you live in you can get that done yourself. I pay about $60 and it give me my TT, E2 and some other basic profiles.

There has to be an answer out there for this problem.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 4, 2014)

snake said:


> noteven,
> 
> Brother, you are an inspiration to me. With 20 years on me, I hope I look and feel half as good as you at that age.
> 
> ...



snake is right... (without knowing specifics) there are always other options.


----------



## GotClen (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm confused about the cost issue too.  I'm thinking it is a trt clinic.  Like the guys say full price at CVS is less then $100 if your doc will write the script.  I would also say 100mg a week wouold do the trick too.  So, that bottle would last 20 weeks.  I have a freind
that shot 1/3ml sub Q 3 times a week with slin pin.

Point being there are many ways to skin this cat.
You look fantastic.  You are my friend a true role model to the value of weight training
as a lifestyle.

All the best,
GC


----------



## noteven (Dec 5, 2014)

I went to a local Doc. in Anaheim Ca ... $150/mo for everything except labs


----------



## noteven (Dec 5, 2014)

to DF.  I was about to get my estrogen checked but quit before I had the chance.  I believe your right though.  I noticed my own T kicked back in pretty good and I started getting a morning rise but that has since dissipated.


----------



## noteven (Dec 5, 2014)

To Snake!  My Doc. would not give me a script because he just wanted me to go through him.  I am retired living off of Social Security and in Ca it does not go far.  Been trying to land some part time work but not having much luck yet ... maybe I will try Uber LOL.  It would not take much to get me over the hump.  I don't have insurance because I use the VA and my Total T is to high for them to recommend therapy.


----------



## noteven (Dec 5, 2014)

Thx Andro ... I will keep picking at it.


----------



## noteven (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Gotclen ... I am certainly convinced that weight training is the numero uno way to stay fit almost your entire life.  That and good habits.  I have never taken steroids other then the brief TRT thing and Andrio Testocaps for 2 months when I was in Thailand.  Quite frankly I have always been afraid of them.


----------



## DrBanner (Apr 4, 2015)

I get my test cyp 200 at Wal-Mart. If I pay straight up its $64 dollars. Try to find a different doctor by saying you want a second opinion.


----------



## event462 (Apr 4, 2015)

I remember you. Aren't you retired military? I'd so, try the va. They will say no at first but if you keep on them you will get it


----------



## nightster (Apr 5, 2015)

DF said:


> Did you ever have your estrogen checked?  High estrogen can cause ED.  Were you using an AI? Also if the injections bothered you you can always use an insulin pin.  I use slin pins all the time no issues.



looking good man!! Good luck on your situation! ! 

DF, slins for sub q, or im??   I thought you couldn't use slins for test?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 5, 2015)

nightster said:


> looking good man!! Good luck on your situation! !
> 
> DF, slins for sub q, or im??   I thought you couldn't use slins for test?




I use 29g x .5'' slin pins everywhere.  Delt, ventral glute, tricep, all 3 heads on the quad, pec, lats if I'm feeling flexible, and traps if I'm feeling risky lol!  But delts, VG, tricep, and quads are more then enough for a healthy rotation.  

Noteven any updates to this?  I know there are TRT docs that persribe T without even meeting them in person, but that's very exspensive from what I've read.


----------



## DF (Apr 6, 2015)

nightster said:


> looking good man!! Good luck on your situation! !
> 
> DF, slins for sub q, or im??   I thought you couldn't use slins for test?



I use slin pins for test all the time.  I inject either shoulder or quad.  You have to back fill the slin pin though.


----------



## nightster (Apr 7, 2015)

DF said:


> I use slin pins for test all the time.  I inject either shoulder or quad.  You have to back fill the slin pin though.



OP, not to high jack, sorry!!!!    Thanks DF & Ezsk!!


----------



## mickems (Apr 8, 2015)

DF said:


> I use slin pins for test all the time.  I inject either shoulder or quad.  You have to back fill the slin pin though.



I avoid backfilling by setting the vial in cup of hot water for few seconds. 29 g slin sucks the test right up syringe.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 8, 2015)

noteven said:


> Hi everyone!  Been gone for awhile.  1st off I just turned 67 Nov.14th.  I started a TRT program earlier in the year at 100mg/wk because me free T was only 2 whereas my Total was 525.  At 1st my free T did not budge for the 1st 2 months.  Later we doubled the dose to 100 at 2 times a week.  It took me 4 months to actually start noticing significant changes.  My overall mood was awesome.  I recouped quicker from my workouts and my endurance improved.  I did not feel so exhausted at the end of the day and I slept great.  What I did not like was the injections.  My nuts shrinking and feeling kind of mushy, LOL!  Also even though I had sexual urges, I had a bad case of ED.  But the reason I had to quit was something happened all of a sudden where I could no longer afford the therapy.  Interestingly enough, I was expecting some kind of withdrawal or huge let down but to my surprise it wasn't all that bad.  If I get my finances back in order I would definitely do it again but probably subq instead of IM.  Anyway here is a pick of me on my BD that I sent to my son on Facebook.  After 53 years of working out I am still holding up IMHO!
> View attachment 1704



SubQ sucks, pin that shit pops!

HCG will help keep your nuts from turning into...







Read more here: http://www.defymedical.com/resources/health-articles/242-an-update-to-the-crisler-hcg-protocol


----------



## Magnum (May 21, 2015)

Dude, you look awesome.


----------

